# WARNING!!!



## Pipp (Jan 18, 2008)

Crossposted from other lists... An EXCELLENT reason for charging a small adoption fee (especially if you donate it to a rabbit rescue) when you're rehoming rabbits. 

This is common with rabbits and horses! 


(Thanks EC!) 


PS: I researched the person in the ad, they were also selling a whole bunch of baby rabbits (many breeds) for $15 each. 




> *ADMIN: Warning about possible butcher collecting rabbits!*
> 
> Very creepy. Please spread the word about this horrific practice,
> especially if you know anyone trying to find a home for a rabbit.
> ...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 18, 2008)

Silence/sadness, horror for all the pets that get into this person's hands.


----------



## Haley (Jan 18, 2008)

I wasnt sure if I should post this here but Ive been hearing warnings for this sort of thing all over- someone in NJ and near OH/PA was posting around the net asking for an unwated animals.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 18, 2008)

I saw one of those on Craigslist the other day, I'll make sure to tell people.

Thank you for the warning.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 19, 2008)

Would you mind if I posted this on craigslist as well?


----------



## Pipp (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd exclude the sender info and just rewrite it as a warning based on the info in the ads. We have permission to cross post, don't know if that includes Craigs List, but too many loonies out there, so I wouldn't post anything to identify the person placing the ad or the people warning others. 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 19, 2008)

Of course not!


----------



## Greta (Jan 19, 2008)

:shock: Oh wow... has this or some form of it been posted to EB yet? If not, maybe I'll go cross-post it there.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 19, 2008)

It's on there already, the top post is from Dana, EB's owner.. 



sas :thanks:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 19, 2008)

I live on the border of PA and OH. And we have a big livestock auction every friday just over the boarder of Ohio like 45 minutes from me. I've escued a lot of my bunsthere. Its the sorriest saddest collection of animals one will ever see. Scrawne boney baby cows going for $12 each, not even weaned yet. I bought a baby goat there for $45. she was 10 days old. We had to bottle feed her for the next 2 months. She's really fat now and a pain in my backside. 

I've also seen turkeys, ostriches, horses, pigs, pigeons, chickens, and always a craplaod of rabbits, and all the cages thre are teh same size and large breed rabbits are usually rather cramped. Angoras matted up into balls, I've seen some with horriffic injuries or problems that haven't been treated. One had ear mites so bad the crust was devouring the entire ear. I couldn't see any fur. His eyes were all watery and he just laid there waiting to die.

I did see a chicken die in it's cage one night. There was so much blood...

I often see rabbits there that can't be more than 4 weeks old. Some are just a few days old, sold along with their mothers. 

I used to save up my money for a few weeks and come here to save bunnies and adopt them out to new homes, the adoption fee was usually what I apid for them rounded up a bit to cover the cost of feeding them and getting them back into shape. 
It was so sad because I wanted to help them all, but some just looked like they were beyond my help. The one with the crusty ear, I knew he didn't have a very good chance, and if I was goign to save anyone, I usually tried to find the ones with minor problems that were salvageable, rabbits I had a chance of curing and helping that cuold become healthy again. Which wasn't the case for a little mini rex doe I bought. She was so underweight and sad and I onyl had her for 24 hours. 

The world is sucha sad place for bunnies now...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 20, 2008)

What thinking does society have these days to treat animals so poorly? Like a piece of litter, tossed out the window from irresponsible humans.

Oh my, JAK, how cruel and uncaring for the disposable item animals (of all species) ... "always a crapload of rabbits."  ... the word livestock & auction now make me shudder.

Spent extra time last night hugging,

Bravo to RO for increasing awareness in these matters; News wire, rescue me sections, et al.


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 23, 2008)

they could either be for butchering or for snakes( I have nothing against the snakes though)


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 23, 2008)

yes, snakes need to eat too. But I feel so bad thinking of a snake eating what usedto be someone's pet...ora show rabbit that jsut wasn't good enough.


----------

